# Kate Bush alert!



## Northerner (Apr 25, 2009)

I know there are a few Kate Bush fans here, so thought I'd alert you to the fact that they are showing a 1979 Christmas special on BBC4 tonight at ten past midnight. We don't get to see Kate on telly very often, so looking forward to it!

Lots of '60s music classics through the evening too - Sandie Shaw, Dusty Springfield and Lulu...


----------



## bev (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeh i saw the trailer for ole' big ears! Bev


p.s. enjoy Northerner!


----------



## katie (Apr 25, 2009)

urgh i replied to this earlier but my post obviously didnt work...

i just agreed to watch a film so im going to watch on iplayer


----------



## Caroline (Apr 27, 2009)

Did everyone enjoy watching Kate Bush? No one in my house wanted to


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Did everyone enjoy watching Kate Bush? No one in my house wanted to



I guess you might have to be 'of a certain age' with a lifelong fascination for the lady! It was interesting - mostly 'Lionheart' stuff, hadn't listened to a lot of that era for a while. As has been said before, music is one of those things that evokes past memories, and this was a very pivotal time in my life. I certainly think she has stood the test of time - her work was original then, and still is now, unlike other people with long careers. I'm thinking of people like Madonna, or Kylie, who keep reinventing themselves but still just producing 'pop' songs. Other people, like the Stones, just deliver what they were doing 20-30, even 40 years ago, whereas Kate is still producing wholly original stuff to this day. I guess Bjork might be in the same category, you tend to forget that she's been going for over 25 years in the business!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 27, 2009)

I am 51. SOme performers, stars, singers certainly stand the test of time. I am not a fan of Maddona. The nicest thing I can say about her is she is acting like a spoilt bratt with too much pockett money.

My dreamboat is Cliff Richard, but then I like old rich men, and a girl has to live in hope


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I am 51. SOme performers, stars, singers certainly stand the test of time. I am not a fan of Maddona. The nicest thing I can say about her is she is acting like a spoilt bratt with too much pockett money.
> 
> My dreamboat is Cliff Richard, but then I like old rich men, and a girl has to live in hope



I saw Cliff Richard and the Shadows in 1964...! Madonna is 50, but likes to think she's about 30. Some ladies look astonishingly good at 50 and beyond (KB for example!), but Madonna is not one of them!

I think Joanna Lumley would be my dream 'older' lady - she only has to speak to have me melting into a pool of bliss


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I guess you might have to be 'of a certain age' with a lifelong fascination for the lady!



Am I 'of a certain age'? i'll let you know when ive watched it 

Which is your favourtie album Northerner? I listen to The Kick Inside the most.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2009)

katie said:


> Am I 'of a certain age'? i'll let you know when ive watched it
> 
> Which is your favourtie album Northerner? I listen to The Kick Inside the most.



No katie, you're not 'of a certain age', just someone with impeccable taste! I think The Sensual World is my favourite, although really there is so much good stuff on all her albums, that I find it very difficult to choose just one. Something that did annoy me years ago was when she produced the boxset of all her albums at that time ('This Woman's Work'). It had two extra cd's in it with unreleased material, but you had to buy the boxset to get it. As it was ?100 and I already had all the other albums it was too expensive just to get the two new cd's! Probably wouldn't be a problem these days, since you could buy the tracks individually as MP3 or iTunes etc.

KB does have a habit of releasing expensive stuff for the 'collector's' market. There was a book of photos taken by her brother called 'Cathy' - it was limited edition and ?50, again a lot of money back then (and now, even!), which I didn't have.


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2009)

I liked her version of 'dumbo'.....also 'nellie the elephant'.....


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2009)

bev said:


> I liked her version of 'dumbo'.....also 'nellie the elephant'.....



I think you're just trying to divert attention from your enormous nose, and who can blame you? Those great, cavernous, hairy nostrils...

I demand that you post a picture of yourself on katie's 'Post your pictures' thread, so that we can all observe the full horror of that positively elephantine proboscis!


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm just watching 'Kate' now, ah it's so good.  It's making me want to get out all her albums and listen to them 

Northerner, let's hope Bev doesn't have a thing about her nose otherwise she's going to be sat at home thinking "how does he know about my nose?? can he see it from there??" 

Bev is just jealous because her husband likes kate bush and she's hot


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

mwahahahahaha I edited my post so no one will know what you are on about.

if you call that ugly then i look like... something much uglier.


----------



## Steff (Apr 27, 2009)

pmsl  x


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2009)

Mwahahahahahahahah Katie anything you can do i can do better......Bev x


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

bet you cant blow air out of your tear ducts...

ehem


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2009)

bev said:


> Mwahahahahahahahah Katie anything you can do i can do better......Bev x



But your pitiful attempts have failed miserably in the face of my moderator powers, for I can see clearly all that you have written! Mwahahahahhahahahahahahah! (and so on...!)

I think I saw your nose once bev, it was in a film with Clint Eastwood called 'The Eiger Sanction' - looks pretty much like the North Face to me!!!


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

"i'm hanging on the old goose moooon. you look like angel sleeping it off at the station"

ahhh <3


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2009)

katie said:


> mwahahahahaha I edited my post so no one will know what you are on about.
> 
> if you call that ugly then i look like... something much uglier.





katie said:


> bet you cant blow air out of your tear ducts...
> 
> ehem




Katie you need to get out more!  Bev x


----------



## katie (Apr 27, 2009)

bev said:


> Katie you need to get out more!  Bev x



this is the first true thing you have said in this thread.

and yes I know that rhymed.


----------



## bev (Apr 27, 2009)

Well done Katie - watch out northerner katie is trying to take over your poems! Bev x


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 27, 2009)

lol well kate bush was a hot lady in her day i have to admit that.


----------

